# Rescues...available and help needed



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I know how much some of you dislike MO but they have a post there that they need people to help transport rescues from NY aread down to PA and thru to IN, OH, IL, and I *think* NC. If you can help or are interested(and can still post on MO) ....take a look over there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The request originated from Northcentral Maltese Rescue. They want people to email them if they can help transport Malts from New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania to foster homes in North Carolina, Michigan, Illinois, Ohio and Indiana. Northcentral's email address is as follows: [email protected]

If you want to help, they ask that you contact them at the email address above.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 26 2005, 06:20 PM
> *I know how much some of you dislike MO but they have a post there that they need people to help transport rescues from NY aread down to PA and thru to IN, OH, IL, and I *think* NC.  If you can help or are interested(and can still post on MO) ....take a look over there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57061*


[/QUOTE]





<span style="font-family:Times">whats MO?</span>


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e+May 5 2005, 02:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






<span style="font-family:Times">whats MO?</span>
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59942
[/B][/QUOTE]

malteseonly.com , (maltese forum)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish I could help... I just dont have the extra time!







I hope that in the future when i'm a lot older (maybe retired), i'll transport rescues or maybe even be a foster home. I defently want to be more involved when I get alittle bit older and have a more stable life (haha).


----------

